# hmm...this seems interesting and low budget



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF9xdeypIZ4

im wondering if anyone else has done their fursuit in this way. i think im going to end up trying it for my anthro wolf link cosplay for an anime convention this summer. all i really need to make is the head :/ it looks easy enough. any one else here try it? it looks like it'd actually be pretty good, and pretty damn easy. bla bla i know it wont hold up for long, but i dont plan on wearing it other then to the convention. any thoughts?

heres there website with a lot of neat and easy tutorials on other stuff like digitigrade wings, and even moving wings: http://sites.google.com/site/gryphern/


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

um....

*cracks up*

no, you want to do this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFVRq2Hpl9o


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Jan 15, 2010)

MY VIDEO  lol anyway. yeah try the foam hun :3 its pretty simple actually x3


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 15, 2010)

DrakonicKnight said:


> MY VIDEO  lol anyway. yeah try the foam hun :3 its pretty simple actually x3



your video? the one I posted?

I use that for all my fursuits. thanks very much!

X3 btw, I think you're cute.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah, but im literally running on less then $80. i just thought that'd be quite the low budget way to go. and i have NO idea were in the hell around here i can buy foam like that (the less online shopping, the better) and i dont care if it doesnt last long, id prolly pitch it after the con anyway :/


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 16, 2010)

yardage town walmart and joanns fabrics all sell foam just look for sales I got mine at joanns on sale for 5bucks a yard


----------



## Matt (Jan 19, 2010)

It's funny you found that video. I bought that video tutorial and made the mask. Came out surprisingly well and I spent around 35 bucks.


----------



## Matt (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll post some pictures when I get a working camera.


----------



## Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't forget about this. I can't get a hold of a camera right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5fhulUwKiE
I'm doing this...
cheap but it incredibly hard to do.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 26, 2010)

Matt said:


> I didn't forget about this. I can't get a hold of a camera right now.




thats too bad id really love to see it. i have all the materials to do it. how well does it hold up?


----------



## Sabian (Jan 26, 2010)

I have used that method before, and it is a great intro to materials and the basics. However mine never looked right, well it turns out I didn't have any ears. Also you might want to do something for the eyes, like tearduct vision.

However foam construction is easy, and having it glued to a fabric balaclava is even better


----------



## Matt (Jan 26, 2010)

I finally got a hold of a camera! 

I was extremely suprised how well the mask actually came out. I bought the $7
 tutorial from the link on that video. I also donated $5 and got the pattern for the mask frame. It's not required, but it helps alot. I had to make the lower half by myself though, because the pattern was too small. In all, I probably spent $40 for the supplies.

 Yeah, the mask is missing teeth and the velcro patch that holds the bottom of the mask closed fell off. I bought it to school on halloween and it was held together with hot glue, so that was bound to happen anyways.

Supplies:
White Sculpey for the teeth
Several sheets of black fun foam for the frame and the ears glued to...
A masquerade mask. The fabric one, not the plastic one. Plastic ones melt with hot glue.
Black sculpey for the nose
Acrylic paint for the eyes
1/2" elastic to hold the mask on
and some velcro to close the bottom of it.
Oh yeah, and fur. I used about 5 sheets of the 9x12" stuff you get at the craft store.
And a crap load of hot glue.

Ok, that's the mask.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2530.jpg

That's me wearing it
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2539.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2531.jpg

The cool thing is how low budget and easy it is to make, but the mouth moves!
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2534.jpg

It's in two pieces, so that's the inside of the mask.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2541.jpg

The most pain in the ass thing to make was the eyes. You could use a number of different things or you could just have your regular eyes showing. I used .09" thick acrylic sheeting I got at home depot and melted it with a blow torch to make a plastic dome. Then I glued a painted flat piece on the back to make the eye. It's a pain to make and a pain to fix to the mask properly, but it's worth it. That's one thing people always like about it.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2536.jpg
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2542.jpg

The main problem is that the video doesn't show you how to make a back and  I haven't put enough time into making one. It's easy to put on and take off though. I sewed the elastic on because glue would never hold it.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/100_2535.jpg

Because you guys waited so long, here's a picture of me with a Hitler moustache. I got it in a vending machine.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj27/Rapavi/000_0004.jpg


----------



## Matt (Jan 27, 2010)

Sabian said:


> However foam construction is easy, and having it glued to a fabric baklava is even better


 haha. baklava is jewish bread. You might mean balaclava =3


----------



## vicky86 (Jan 29, 2010)

Matt said:


> I finally got a hold of a camera!
> 
> I was extremely suprised how well the mask actually came out. I bought the $7
> tutorial from the link on that video. I also donated $5 and got the pattern for the mask frame. It's not required, but it helps alot. I had to make the lower half by myself though, because the pattern was too small. In all, I probably spent $40 for the supplies.
> ...



masquerade masks are very beautiful and soft. But* Halloween Masksare full headed latex rubber mask with amazing detail materials around. Such masks are very amazing.
*


----------



## Sabian (Jan 29, 2010)

Matt said:


> haha. baklava is jewish bread. You might mean balaclava =3



Stupid firefox spellcheck, and stupid me for needing it


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 29, 2010)

well this is how mines coming out so far if anyone wants to know http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3341498/#cid:24756729

the bottom jaw doesn't fit right, and im very tempted to just completely redo it ><
and i used the plastic masks >> it does melt << but it turned out good... i think >>


----------



## Sabian (Jan 29, 2010)

I love you for altering it perfectly, so what is wrong with the bottom jaw exactly? I made mine a tad large then used lots of elastic to mount it firmly to my face.


----------



## Matt (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a problem following the stencil that video provided. I made the bottom much bigger than what they used. From what I'm seeing in your WIP pictures, you can either glue some foam pads under your chin in such a way that it angles upwards, or if you're going for perfection, redo it and just make the sides taller.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 30, 2010)

Sabian said:


> I love you for altering it perfectly, so what is wrong with the bottom jaw exactly? I made mine a tad large then used lots of elastic to mount it firmly to my face.


the sides rub against my ears and then kinda bump the whole mask out of place sometimes when i open the mouth :/ and since i already furred the bottom jaw all the way, i really cant cut it shorter and retie the elastic. and im scared to screw it up because it already looks so good :/ (for MY personal work, at least) i think getting better elastic and making it tighter will help a few of the problems it has with looking crooked (which is its other problem)


----------



## Matt (Jan 30, 2010)

Adding the fur was the last step once I made sure everything fit together well. The video showed me how to make the bottom much smaller than the one I made. I tried following it exactly and I couldn't get the bottom half to even touch the top one no matter how hard I tried. I think maybe you made yours too small. I still have a stencil of the bottom I used though. If it would help you, just ask and I'll post the stencil. It couldn't hurt to see how this one would fit.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Jan 30, 2010)

Matt said:


> haha. baklava is jewish bread. You might mean balaclava =3




Baklava is NOT Jewish bread. 

You are maybe thinking of 'challah'.

Baklava is a Greek/Turkish pastry made from very thin layers of phyllo dough, layered with butter, honey and ground nuts.


Absolutely delicious too.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 30, 2010)

I loooooove baklava.


----------



## Matt (Jan 30, 2010)

I remember eating it at a jewish day care when I was 4 for some reason. And I know it wasn't challah.


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5fhulUwKiE
> I'm doing this...
> cheap but it incredibly hard to do.



This is pretty cool, how do you do it? I can't find any tutorials.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 31, 2010)

Matt said:


> Adding the fur was the last step once I made sure everything fit together well. The video showed me how to make the bottom much smaller than the one I made. I tried following it exactly and I couldn't get the bottom half to even touch the top one no matter how hard I tried. I think maybe you made yours too small. I still have a stencil of the bottom I used though. If it would help you, just ask and I'll post the stencil. It couldn't hurt to see how this one would fit.



yeah, i know i made it too small. its ok though. it doesnt look TOO bad. im already pretty much done with it so theres no real reason to tear it all apart again and stuff.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> um....
> 
> *cracks up*
> 
> ...



Decent tutorial.. but holy shit.. generic stereotypical furfag. D:


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 31, 2010)

in case anyone cares, i think its coming along nicely
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3351551


----------

